# Best place Costa Blanca for young digital nomads



## Mayalo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am going to Benidorm next month, investigating the area and costa blanca, 
and see what it is like there.

I live in Cyprus at the moment, but being on a small island is very inconvenient when you lead a busy business life, so we are planning on moving back to mainland Europe, but don't wanna leave the sun behind 

So we thought to go see what Spain is like.

Which city/area would you suggest to go to, around the costa blanca?
This given that;
-you are +/- 35, running a busy business
-being able to live anywhere you want because only needing a computer to work
-in need of all conveniences possible such as good not too expensive restaurants, shopping mall, bank, post office, all in walking distance
- intelligent people to hire for administrative help

We could live in any type house at a rent of +/- 800 euro as long as it is clean, modern and mainly white on the inside 

We are Dutch and Belgian, and would like to be around other expats.

Which city on the costa blanca do you think is most suitable to our needs?

With kind regards,
Maya


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I explored many towns and villages then settled on Calpe - working Spanish town, does not die in the winter , has some non Spanish residents and has quite a few visitors over summer that is good for the economy.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Come to Gandia and give me a job! I am intelligent and spanish! lol!


----------

